# Fragen zu Canon AE-1 Program



## Sebastian Wramba (7. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nun im Besitz von lightbox' schöner AE-1 Program und beginne so langsam ohne Anleitung durchzusteigen. 

Da ist schon das erste Problem, hab dazu nämlich keine Anleitung. Es wäre also unendlich nett, wenn jemand so die wichtigsten Seiten einscannen könnte, der eine besitzt.

Aber nebenbei schonmal eine Frage...

Wenn ich die Blende auf A stelle und die Belichtungszeit auf Program, macht ja alles die Kamera. Wenn ich die Belichtungszeit festlege und die Blende auf A, ist das ja die Blendenautomatik. Was ist aber, wenn ich die Blende festlege und die Belichtungszeit auf Program stelle? Ist das dann Belichtungsautomatik? (Ja ich weiß, doofe Frage, aber bin mir da nicht sicher  )

Wenn ich aber komplett alles selbst einstellen will, wie das oft der Fall ist, woher weiß ich dann, welche Belichtungszeit richtig ist? (Also damit das Bild nicht zuu überbelichtet ist, sondern nur absichtlich ein bisschen, etc.)

So long,
Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## Vitalis (7. September 2003)

Aalso, da ich die AE-1 habe, kann ich dir da was erzählen. Ich hab auch nicht die Anleitung, aber dafür ein Buch zu dieser Canon gekauft. Da steht wirklich alles über die Kamera drin. 



> Wenn ich die Blende auf A stelle und die Belichtungszeit auf Program, macht ja alles die Kamera. Wenn ich die Belichtungszeit festlege und die Blende auf A, ist das ja die Blendenautomatik. Was ist aber, wenn ich die Blende festlege und die Belichtungszeit auf Program stelle? Ist das dann Belichtungsautomatik? (Ja ich weiß, doofe Frage, aber bin mir da nicht sicher


Du kannst bei dieser Kamera *nur* die Belichtungszeit voreinstellen, die Kamera wählt dann die Blende. Andersrum geht es nicht, außer natürlich die Volllautomatik dann. Das finde ich eigentlich ziemlich ******, denn was soll ich mit der Belichtungszeit? Ich will in den meisten Situationen die Blende einstellen...

Aber es geht auch so ganz gut: Man wählt eben erstmal eine Belichtungszeit aus, dann drückt man den Auslöser halb runter und schaut, welche Blende die Kamera vorschlägt. Passt einem die Blende, dann stellt man die am Objektiv ein und schießt. Wenn sie nicht passt, dann stellt man die Zeit so ein, daß man eben die passende bekommt.  Und so kannst Du auch gezielt über- und unterbelichten, indem Du kleinere oder größere Blende wählst. Die vorgeschlagene Blende kannst Du auch über einen Knopf an der linken Seite neben dem Objektiv anzeigen lassen. Ein zweiter dort speichert den Belichtungsmesswert. Da fällt mir ein.. warum stell ich die Blende eigentlich immer selber ein? Ich kann das doch die Kamera erledigen lassen.. hm, da sieht man daß ich die Kamera noch nicht so oft benutzt hab, muß selber erstmal genauer schauen.  

Den Rest kannst mich ja im Tuts-Chat fragen..


----------



## Blumenkind (7. September 2003)

Hallo Sebastion,

ich kann dir eine sehr informative Seite ans Herz legen, nämlich penum.de. Habe hier im Forum auch schon öfters drauf verwiesen.

Dort findest du eine Rubrik im Forum namens "Technisches Basiswissen".

Du erfährst dort ziemlich viel über Belichtung, Blende, Schärfe etc.

Hier ein Direktlink klick

Gruß BK


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (7. September 2003)

OK, danke schonmal Vitalis. 

Blumenkind:
Danke, aber das kann ich nicht so wirklich gebrauchen. Ich weiß zum größten Teil was das alles bedeutet, aber das waren ja jetzt Fragen spezifisch auf die AE-1 bezogen.


----------



## Blumenkind (7. September 2003)

ah ok,

hab ichs wohl etwas missverstanden


----------



## StFreud (19. September 2003)

Zunächst folgendes:
Ich fotografiere schon lange mit einer AE 1 program, habe aber auch keine Anleitung. Mein Wissen leite ich von den Modellen AE 1 und A 1 ab. 

1. Die AE 1 program ist ein Blendenautomat. D. h. die Kamera bildet nach vorgewählter Zeit eine Blende. Dazu ist der Blendenring auf "A" und irgendeine Verschlusszeit einzustellen. Durch Antippen des Auslösers (u.a.) zeigt die Kamera jetzt den durch die Automatik gewählten Blendenwert.

2. Bei manueller Einstellung gehe ich wie folgt vor: Ich wähle eine Verschlusszeit und stelle sie ein. Beim Antippen des Auslösers zeigt mir die Kamera wiederum die durch die Autom. gewählte Blende. Diese Blende kann ich nun übernehmen - d. h. am Blendenring einstellen - oder aber auch nicht; z. B. für + oder - Korrekturen. Wie ich auch eingreife, es wird mit der vorgewählten Zeit und der von Hand eingestellten Blende belichtet.

3. Bei der Programm-Autom. ("PROGRAM" eingestellt) wählt die Kamera eine bestimmte Zeit und eine dazu passende Blende ("A" muss eingestellt sein). Die gewählte Blende kann ich ja ablesen, die Zeit aber nicht. Das ist für mich ein Nachteil. Über die Blendenautomatik kann ich allerdings ermitteln, welche Zeit-/Blendenkombinationen gewählt werden. 

4. Eine Einstellung "PROGRAMM" und die Blendenvorwahl von Hand macht keinen Sinn, da ja die von der Kamera gewählte Zeit nicht bekannt ist. Belichtet wird in diesem Fall mit der von Hand eingestellten Blende und einer Belichtungszeit, die zur Automatikblende passen würde.

Was immer gilt: Eine von Hand eingestellt Blende wird immer bevorzugt. Die Blendenanzeige im Sucher ist für mich nur ein Belichtungsmesser. Dessen Wert wird nur dann gewählt, wenn Blendenring auf "A" steht.

Hoffe, alles geklärt zu haben. Gruß Stefan


----------

